# vita spezzata



## Schenker

Hola, ¿qué significa esta frase? Muchas gracias.


----------



## traduttrice

*Vida truncada / vida hecha pedazos*


----------



## Neuromante

tratandose de una traducción de  Schenker, creo que en este caso en concreto significa:
*Vida truncada.*

Estás traduciendo algo sobre los hechos luctuosos de este fin de semana. ¿Verdad? Si es así, "hecha pedazos" no está dentro del contexto. Aunque sería totalmente válida en otros


----------



## irene.acler

Schenker, ¿tienes el contexto? Si lo tuviéramos, a lo mejor podríamos decidir la expresión más adecuada, ¿no?


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

¿Una "vita spezzata" es lo mismo que una "vita spaccata"?


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, digamos que _spezzato/a_ y _spaccato/a_ son sinónimos, pero "una vita spaccata" no me suena para nada.


----------



## kayenna

*C*uando uno se muere de manera violenta y demasiado temprano (como un joven por ej.) se dice que su vida ha sido "spezzata"*.*

*S*pezzare en este sentido es despedazar, deshacer. 
*C*iao, anna


----------



## Schenker

irene.acler said:


> Schenker, ¿tienes el contexto? Si lo tuviéramos, a lo mejor podríamos decidir la expresión más adecuada, ¿no?


 
Hola. La frase está sacada del contexto al que hace alusión Neuromante (el tifoso que murió).

Saludos.


----------



## licinio

En comparación con _spaccare_, _spezzare _lo asocio a la acción de romper algo largo y obtener pedazos, mientras que _spaccare _me recuerda la acción de un martillo que machaca algo. Por supuesto hay también un campo semantico común entre los dos verbos.


----------



## karunavera

Como estas hablando del tifoso que murio la semana pasada entonces vida spezzata significa exactamente que alguien, probablemente un joven, ha muerto de manera violenta e improvisa.
Saludos.


----------



## gatogab

karunavera said:


> Como estas hablando del _*tifoso* _que murio la semana pasada entonces vida spezzata significa exactamente que alguien, probablemente un joven, ha muerto de manera violenta e improvisa.
> Saludos.


 
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=tifoso


*tifoso* = hincha


----------



## karunavera

gatogab said:


> http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=tifoso
> 
> 
> *tifoso* = hincha


Muchas gracias Licinio, muy amable!


----------



## gatogab

karunavera said:


> Muchas gracias Licinio,(o gatogab?) muy amable!


----------



## karunavera

Perdoname Gato....queria darte a ti a las gracias pero no se porque se me escapo Licinio!!!!


----------

